

You Can Be an Expert at Anything - freerobby
http://savagethoughts.com/post/5552519501/you-can-be-an-expert-at-anything

======
fudged71
Worst drawn graphs I've seen online. Kudos! :)

~~~
csavage
Thanks, I'm very proud of those graphs. :)

